# Takamura Chromax Gyuto 210mm



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I procured one of these during the black friday sale on Chefknives To Go. @rick alan asked for a review and here it is.

This knife is a screamer - sharpest OOTB edge I've ever received - sharper than my new Hiromoto!!! It's thin, light, (did I mention sharp?) and after a touch up on my 6k has settled down for the long haul. Great balance and feel in the pinch. My only complaint was this and another knife came during the coldest cold snap of the season so far and the pakkawood handle material shrunk some, is coming back and no doubt will be full sized by Spring.

This thing flies through product and the hammered finish makes for good food release. It's light enough that you have to be mindful with it. All in all the $99 I paid for it makes it a great purchase as my only other 210 is a Tojiro ITK that I thinned and rehandled. This weighs about half the ITK so long prep sessions are a snap. If it came in a 240 version I'd be tempted, but I'm pretty well set in that dept.

That said - if you want the best bang for the buck 240mm Gyuto the Kanehide PS60 is hard to beat IMO. I have one and when I got my new Hiromoto it went into "deep standby" (for any of you that remember back that far - LOL)


----------

